# Female rats wanted in southwest AZ!



## dventhill (Apr 3, 2013)

Hello everyone, I am looking for 3-4 female rats to adopt! I have a homemade cage that is 36 Long by 24" wide by 36" High. There is the bottom floor, mid full floor and a top half floor! it's fill with bedding i made myself and all the shelf's have covers. I have everything i need including food on the way! So, I hope to find some lovely ladies soon! 
I had the most awesome rat ever when at one time =( I had her for two years and she went EVERYWHERE I went. She pretty must lived on me lol Adema was my baby! She was a black hooded dumbo. I had her for two years but when I left for college I didn't think I could sneak her on the plain to Iowa from Oregon so I left her behind with some friends I knew would take really good care of her and she was kept with one of her daughters so she wasn't alone. She became really depressed, wouldn't play, eat or do anything and died about 2.5-3 weeks after I left =( These will be my 1st fuzzies sense then. About 10 years! I'm really excited! so please contact me with info on your ratties if you not to far away!


----------



## dventhill (Apr 3, 2013)

I got my rats! I got 2 Siamese males 1 is 4 years and 1 is 6 weeks.. 4 girls! one solid black with white toes, one black hooded and 2 agouti!! All 4 are 6 weeks! Thank goodness I picked up a second cage for the boys!


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

Wow, six new ratties! That has to be super exciting! Pics?


----------

